# snmpd hrSystemNumUsers is wrong



## dvl@ (Aug 13, 2015)

On FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p16 with net-snmp-5.7.3_8, I am seeing this:

`$ snmpwalk -c MinionComm -v 1 127.0.0.1 HOST-RESOURCES-MIB::hrSystemNumUsers.0`
HOST-RESOURCES-MIB::hrSystemNumUsers.0 = Gauge32: 4[/CODE]

4 users is wrong:

`$ uptime`

```
8:54PM  up 2 days,  3:49, 1 user, load averages: 0.99, 1.07, 1.07
```

Ideas?


----------



## Oko (Aug 14, 2015)

What happens when you repeat the exercise using bsnmpd(1) instead of net-snmp?


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 14, 2015)

I am running this with the default options; all I did was start the daemon:


```
[dan@slocum:/var/log] $ snmpwalk -c public -v 1 127.0.0.1  | grep -i users
[dan@slocum:/var/log] $
```


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 14, 2015)

I raised a bug upstream: https://sourceforge.net/p/net-snmp/bugs/2658/


----------

